# Using a CarPC as a media player? Got a WiFi phone?



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.alloysoft.com/

Navigate your media player (WMP, iTunes, WinAmp!) with your phone or iPod touch. Take your virtual frontend with its display with you for a more stealthy install. Keep the fidelity of your carpc.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

meh, where's the symbian version?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

pretty cool idea. i guess its kind of like using a palm device for the RF 360.


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks good, but i wouldn't get an iphone just to control my carpc.


----------



## amapro704 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sony Ericsson w810i, been doing this for a while now. It has a built in remote program for BT and works a mouse also. ****in love it! 


I didn't even know about it until I stumbled upon it in my phone settings one day. Now if I could use its T9 as a BT keyboard that would be killer. 

I know its older now but its a great phone, my fav of all time. 8gig SD card and an awesome 2.0mp camera with super bright light/ flash AND it can be thrown well over 50 yards without damage, been to the bottom of a lake once too. lol


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

amapro704 said:


> Sony Ericsson w810i, been doing this for a while now. It has a built in remote program for BT and works a mouse also. ****in love it!
> 
> 
> I didn't even know about it until I stumbled upon it in my phone settings one day. Now if I could use its T9 as a BT keyboard that would be killer.
> ...


I had an s710a with the same program  Unfortunately mine had a run-in with a puddle while running to my car in the pouring rain one night and the mic quit working in it. Turned it in under AT&T's phone insurance plan, and they gave me a Samsung D807. Cool form factor, but not nearly as many features  Finally ended upgrading to an HTC 8125, but the damn thing is too slow to do anything with. Just waiting for this one to break so I can see what they'll give me next


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Never even looked at one of those phones.

They still go for a pretty penny on Ebay right now.....apparently the market feels it's a very valid phone regardless of the date is was released.

Thinking of picking one up.

I always liked Ericsson phones.


----------

